# Your city's 20 tallest skysrapers. Built/approved/under construction.



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

*Your city's 20 tallest scrapers. Built/approved/under construction.WARNING MANY PICS!*

That's right, your top 20. show me what you got.  

*1. Sears Tower - 1,450 ft. - 108 floors - 1974*














*2. Trump Chicago - 1,362 ft. - 92 floors - 2008*














*3. Aon Center - 1,136 ft. - 80 floors - 1973*














*4. John Hancock Center - 1,127 ft. - 100 floors - 1969*














*5. Waterview Tower - 1,047 ft. - 89 floors - 2009*










*6. AT&T Corporate Center - 1,007 ft - 60 floors - 1989*














*7. Two Prudential Plaza - 995f ft - 62 floors - 1990*
















*8. 311 South Wacker Drive - 961 ft - 65 floors - 1990*















*9. 900 North Michigan - 871 ft - 66 floors - 1989*














*10. Water Tower Place - 859 ft - 74 floors - 1976*














*11. Chase Tower - 850 ft - 60 floors - 1969*














*12. Park Tower - 844 ft - 67 floors - 2000*














*13. The Legacy at Millennium Park - 822 ft - 71 floors - 2008*














*14. 300 North LaSalle - 784 ft - 60 floors - 2009*














*15. Three First National Plaza - 767 ft - 57 floors - 1981*














*16. Chicago Title & Trust Building - 756 ft - 50 floors - 1992*














*17. One Museum Park - 734 ft - 62 ft - 2007*














*18. 71 East Huron - 730 ft - 64 floors - 2009*
















*19. Olympia Centre - 725 ft - 63 floors - 1986*














*20. The Elysian - 700 ft - 60 floors - 2008*


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

impressive, I didnt know there was such a boom in late 80's / early 90's.

Chicago has so many more on the way too...


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

1. JP Morgan Chase Tower - 1,002ft. - 75 floors - 1982









2. Wells Fargo Plaza - 972ft. - 71 floors - 1983









3. Williams Tower - 901ft. - 64 - 1983









4. Bank of America Center - 780ft. - 56 - 1983









5. Texaco Heritage Plaza - 762ft. - 53 - 1987









6. 1100 Louisiana - 756ft. - 55 - 1980









7. Centerpoint Energy Plaza - 741ft. - 47 - 1974









8. Continental Center 1 - 732ft. - 53 - 1984









9. Fullbright Tower - 725ft. - 52 - 1982









10. 1 Shell Plaza - 714ft. - 50 - 1971









11. 1400 Smith Street - 691ft. - 50 - 1983









12. 3 Allen Center - 685ft. - 50 - 1980









13. 1 Houston Center - 678ft. - 46 - 1978









14. First City Tower - 662ft. - 49 - 1981









15. San Felipe Plaza - 625ft. - 45 - 1984









16. Exxon Building - 606ft. - 44 - 1963









17. 1500 Louisiana Street - 600ft. - 40 - 2002









18. America Tower - 590ft. - 42 - 1983









19. 2 Houston Center - 579ft. - 40 - 1974









20. Marathon Oil Tower - 562ft. - 41 - 1983


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

Roanoke, VA
20. Higher Education Center








19. Crystal Tower Building (Ponce De Leon)








18. Hotel Roanoke








17. Municipal Parking Garage








16. Melrose Towers








15. Anthem-Blue Cross/Blue Shield Building








14. Professional Arts Building








13. Carilion Roanoke Community Hospital








12. Reid Center/College of Health Sciences








11. Carilion Roanoke Memorial Hospital Mountain Pavilion EAST







10. SunTrust Plaza








9. Patrick Henry Hotel 








8. Hometown Bank Building








7. Norfolk Southern Building








6. BB&T Building








5. Wachovia Building








4. Carilion Roanoke Memorial Hospital Mountain Pavilion WEST








3. St. Andrews








2. Poff Federal Building








1. Wachovia Tower


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Great pics Houston. Williams Tower is awesome, my favorite in Houston.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Hong Kong*

1) International Commerce Centre - 484 m - 118 flrs - 2007









2) 2 International Finance Centre - 407 m - 90 flrs - 2003









3) Nina Tower - 318 m - 80 flrs - 2006









4) Central Plaza - 309 m - 78 flrs - 1992









5) Bank Of China - 305 m - 72 flrs - 1990









6) The Centre - 292 m - 73 flrs - 1998









7) Cheung Kong Centre - 283 m - 63 flrs - 1999









8) 14-16 Westlands Road Redevelopment - 292 m - 73 flrs - 1998

9) Union Square Phase 6 - 292 m - 73 flrs - 1998









10) Hotel Panorama - 415 m - 292 m - 73 flrs - 1998

11) The Sorrento - 256 m - 74 flrs - 2003









12) Langham Place - 255 m - 59 flrs - 2004









13) The Harbourside - 255 m - 74 flrs - 2003









14) Highcliff - 252 m - 73 flrs - 2003









15) Manulife Plaza - 211 m - 52 flrs - 1998









16) Harbourfront Landmark - 233 m - 66 flrs - 2001









17) The Arch - 231 m - 66 flrs - 2005

18) Cosco Tower - 230 m - 56 flrs - 1998









19) The Belcher's - 227 m - 63 flrs - 2001









20) Tregunter Tower 3 - 202 m - 68 flrs - 1994


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

RP1 said:


> Great pics Houston. Williams Tower is awesome, my favorite in Houston.


thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*New York City:*


*1. Freedom Tower [New World Trade Center] /1,368 ft/82 floors/2011 * 











*2. Empire State Building 1,250 ft/102 floors/1931 * 











*3. Bank of America Tower /1,200 ft/54 floors/2008 * 












*4. Chrysler Building /1,046 ft/77 floors/1930 * 











*5. American International /952 ft/ 66 floors/1932 * 












*6. The Trump Building /927 ft/70 floors/1930 * 











*7. Citigroup Center /915 ft/59 floors/1977* 











*8. Trump World Tower /861 ft/72 floors/2001 * 











*9. GE Building [Rockefeller Center] /850 ft/69 floors/1933 * 











*10. 80 South Street /1 835 ft/56 floors/2007 * 











*11. CitySpire Center /814 ft/75 floors/1987 * 











*12. One Chase Manhattan Plaza /813 ft/60 floors/1961 * 











*13. Conde Nast Building /809 ft/48 floors/1999 * 











*14. MetLife Building /808 ft/ 60 floors/1963 * 











*15. Bloomberg Tower /806 ft/ 54 floors/2005 * 











*16. Woolworth Building /792 ft/57 floors/1913 * 











*17. One Worldwide Plaza [Worldwide Plaza] /778 ft/50 floors/1989 * 











*18. Carnegie Hall Tower /757 ft/60 floors/1991 * 











*19. Bear Stearns World Headquarters /755 ft/47 floors/2001 * 











*20. AXA Center /752 ft/54 floors/1986 *


----------



## Comandos (Dec 8, 2005)

krull your pictures Of New York are not showing...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Also, the FT hasn't been given the final approval yet, which it's still in the proposed stage.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

WANCH said:


> *Hong Kong*
> 
> 1) International Commerce Centre - 484 m - 118 flrs - 2007
> 
> ...



No BOC????


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

mr_storms said:


> No BOC????


Like I said, I'm still editing that! My modem messed up yesterday and couldn't edit sh!t!


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

TalB said:


> Also, the FT hasn't been given the final approval yet, which it's still in the proposed stage.


and where's NY Times


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I cannot see the pix of NY :sad:


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris* _France_
1. *Tour Montparnasse* 210 m 689 ft 1973 58 fl 








2. *Tour Total* 187 m 614 ft 1985 48 fl








3. *Tour T1* 185 m 607 ft 2007 36 fl _under construction_








4. *Tour Areva * 184 m 604 ft 1974 44 fl








5. *Tour Granite* 183 m 600 ft 2007 37 fl _under construction_ 








6. *Tour Gan* 179m 587 ft 1974 44 fl 








7. *Tour Chassagne* 167m 548 ft 1995 37 fl
8. *Tour Alicante* 167m 548 ft 1995 37 fl








9. *Tour EDF* 165m 541 ft 2001 41 fl








10.*Tour Coeur Defense* 161m 528 ft 2001 40 fl








11.*Tour AXA * 159m 522 ft 1974 39 fl















12.*Tour Egee * 155m 509 ft 1999 40 fl








13.*Tour Adria* 155m 509 ft 2002 40 fl








14.*Tour Ariane* 152m 499 ft 1975 36 fl








15.*Tour Levallois 1* 150m 492 ft 2009 40 fl _approved_
16.*Tour Levallois 2* 150m 492 ft 2009 40 fl _approved_








17.*Tour CBX* 143m 466 ft 2005 36 fl 








18.*Hotel Concorde* 137m 449 ft 1974 33 fl








19.*Tour Defense2000* 136m 446 ft 1974 46 fl








20.*Tour Descartes* 130m 427 ft 1988 40 fl


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

20 pics per post, this thread will be the ultimate bandwidth killer


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

/me laughs at stupid word censor in the first post. 

Approved buildings might not be a good idea for listing in some cities because in some places (namely Melbourne), developers seek approval first and then try to find tenants or sell apartments. As a result, a lot of our "approved" projects here only start construction a long time after the initial approval.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

please dont quote with the pictureS!!!


----------



## tomm (Sep 19, 2005)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

1 Renoir residencias de altura / 210 mts / 47 fl








2 and 3 Chateau Puerto madero / 180mts / 50fl








4 and 5 torres mulieris / 170+ / 47fl


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

I am very tempted to do London's skyscrapers, but it is 2am here and I need some sleep, so if someone else could do it, that would be real helpful! If not, I'll probably visit the thread tomorrow (or...today as it were) and do it myself.

Night all

:cheers:


----------

